# Soap without lye?



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

A friend of mine told me his neighbor makes soap without lye. He says its wonderful and she gives him some occasionally. I though all soap needed lye. Am I wrong or is he wrong?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

He's probably using MP (melt and pour). With few exceptions, MP is generally NOT true soap.

Else he is buying soap from someone and rebatching it.

Find out where he is getting his 'soap' base from. If it is Hobby Lobby or Michael, the you can be sure it isn't soap!

"No Lye, no soap ... no lie!"


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Repeat after me....You can not make REAL soap without lye! Period.

Like Cyndi said, the guy is probably using Melt & Pour soap which is, by large, a detergent base. There are some so-called "natural" bases, but they start out by being made with lye. A properly made soap won't have any active lye in it anymore. After it finishes curing, the lye is used up because the chemical reaction between lye, liquid & oils is what makes soap.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

You don't have to use "lye" to make soap, but you have to use something just as caustic. The friend who makes the soap may be using lye, but has tried to explain to your neighbor that there isn't lye in the soap, it's been changed to soap.


----------

